# exhaust questions



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

if i install a CAI, L/T headers, and a cat-back w/ x-pipe without a dyno tune, will i be doing any harm to my car?

i want to be able to swap the old exhaust system without having to retune it everytime for smog tests later down the road. I live in california.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

none of those things will hurt the car. you will gane some hp. but as far as passing smog check stops. you are at risk of failing and being fined. iam not from ca so dont take it to the bank. ca guys chime in


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome to the party arty:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Instead of the long tubes try the jba shorties because they are smog legal. To take care of the cats I will be getting the jba mid pipes without cats because it is an easy bolt on and when it comes time for smog just take the time and unbolt the midpipes and bolt the cats back up.


----------

